# Would anybody Object to a “ Be nice general chat” ?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Homesteading today started out as a friendly site in fact the byline was helpful and neighborly advice.
And eventually general chat was the opt in location because opinions could be expressed that hurt feelings.
That became more and more dirty as time went on and eventually became the dark rooms or what some referred to as the mudpit. 
General chat was left in place. For nice chat and the dark room is there for those who cannot discuss In a civil manner
So we are left with only the dark room for certain topics and certain behaviors. By administrative decision

This has created two problems ,one that Irish pixie complains about ,a topic can be driven into the darkroom by posters bad behavior in general chat.. 

The other is that those who want to discuss certain topics civilly have nowhere on site to discuss them. 

General chat has become essentially redundant. 

I propose a couple things to correct the situation.
Very heavy be nice moderation in general chat. With appropriate penalties for not being nice.

And once again opening general chat up to any subject.

Is there any reason anyone would be offended by having separate be nice and a fight dirty forms?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Homesteading today started out as a friendly site in fact the byline was helpful and neighborly advice.
> And eventually general chat was the opt in location because opinions could be expressed that hurt feelings.
> That became more and more dirty as time went on and eventually became the dark rooms or what some referred to as the mudpit.
> General chat was left in place. For nice chat and the dark room is there for those who cannot discuss In a civil manner
> ...


I have been advocating for this for quite a while.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

How do you know so much about early HT? You joined in 2014.


GC was never nice. It was advised to wear your flame proof undies.

I prefer not to have hot button subjects on GC. Put them in the dark room.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Then the owners kept pushing people away so all that's left now is pushy people


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Seems there is a propensity by some to toss in "Hand grenade" subjects / topics with opinions that are bait for conflict. The intention is not for discourse and discussion on an issue, it is to get a rise, create drama and then egg it on. It completely detracts from the site and it's general appeal, it IS toxic. Some of those creating such "angst" also, are not participants in other subforums related to the Original Intent of homesteading and all the various things that it entails... from building it to gardening and subsistence or independence from external resources (like alternative power). Clearly the vacuum left after Soap Opera's cancelled out on daytime & evening TV has pushed people into finding other avenues for Dramatics - too bad that could not just stay in a place like Facebook (that would really mess up the manipulators there!).

Is there way of hiding a Sub Form such as General Chat or any other which may not be of interest ? If there is, maybe it should be made more apparent / easier to find & use. Something like an unsubscribe from X sub-forum so you don't see it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> GC was never nice. It was advised to wear your flame proof undies.


Exactly.

GC used to *be* "the dark room" and was separate from "Politics" which was another "by request only" section, as was "Survival and Emergency Preparedness".

People who don't like the internet should spend less time on it, because it's not Disney Land.
There's an ignore feature if you only want to hear those who always agree with you.

As Shine has said, "If you want to control the content, buy the forum".


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

In years past I could of come here and talked to people that trapped and got some valuable information, instead I watched youtubes and visited other forums to learn. Now that I purchased my first muzzleloader I'll have to do the same because there's no one here talking about hunting with one.

It is what it is, you can't get the doers back because you got too many talkers here now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I have been advocating for this for quite a while.


And every time it's been brought up the majority was against it, or simply realized it's a fantasy idea to begin with.

"Nice" is too subjective.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> Now that I purchased my first muzzleloader I'll have to do the same because there's no one here talking about hunting with one.


Have you started any threads asking about it, or have you just complained because no one else did?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the nice chat. Are you wanting the super extra special nice chat?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Steve_S said:


> *Is there way of hiding a Sub Form* such as General Chat or any other which may not be of interest ? If there is, maybe it should be made more apparent / easier to find & use.


You don't click on the threads.
Then you don't have to read them at all.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Have you started any threads asking about it, or have you just complained because no one else did?



I don't wanna ask because I don't want google answers or to talk to someone that shot one 20-40 years ago. Plus, I'm not complaining, just stating my opinion.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

How come the people who are against the civil discussion of all topics in GC are the same people who keep getting posts deleted for being insulting and nasty in all the sections? Seems the problem is those people and how they post.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This is not a place to get info from doers, I've found much better sites for me


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> How come the people who are against the civil discussion of all topics in GC are the same people who keep getting posts deleted for being insulting and nasty in all the sections? Seems the problem is those people and how they post.


I hold the one who starts the thread accountable to where it lands. You want to claim victim hood. Own it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> How come the people who are against the civil discussion of all topics in GC are the same people who keep getting posts deleted for being insulting and nasty in all the sections? Seems the problem is those people and how they post.



Report them !


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> This is not a place to get info from doers, I've found much better sites for me


You may have hit the nail. HT is very surface level on the subject matter. Not that there is anything wrong with that. That is needed, it has a place.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> Report them !


I hate tattle tales.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I hold the one who starts the thread accountable to where it lands. You want to claim victim hood. Own it.


If they can't discuss a subject without being insulting or nasty in GC then they should self police and not post in the thread.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HDRider said:


> I hate tattle tales.



Me too, I've never reported anything. But, that's what you get told from a few around here


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> If they can't discuss a subject without being insulting or nasty in GC then they should self police and not post in the thread.


One man's nasty, is another man's passion.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> Me too, I've never reported anything. But, that's what you get told from a few around here


Cool. Me either.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> *I don't wanna ask* because I don't want google answers or to talk to someone that shot one 20-40 years ago. Plus, *I'm not complaining*, just stating my opinion.


It sounded a lot like complaining to me.
If you haven't asked, you really don't know what experience others have.

And since you're talking about a type of rifle used hundreds of years ago, what difference would it make when other shooters started learning about them?

The basics haven't changed.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Some people need to get out and live life instead of being consumed with the internet all day. Go ride your horse, take a hike, go fishing go do anything that gets you out of the house. Take some photos of you doing it and share it with us


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Some people need to get out and live life instead of being consumed with the internet all day. Go ride your horse, take a hike, go fishing go do anything that gets you out of the house. Take some photos of you doing it and share it with us


What is your excuse then? You are here a whole bunch.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It sounded a lot like complaining to me.
> If you haven't asked, you really don't know what experience others have.
> 
> And since you're talking about a type of rifle used hundreds of years ago, what difference would it make when other shooters started learning about them?
> ...



Here, let me spell it out for you. I don't want your opinion so I want ask.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> What is your excuse then? You are here a whole bunch.



I'm here in the morning and sometimes in the evenings. When it stops snowing I'm headed out, I'll take photos


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I'm here in the morning and sometimes in the evenings. When it stops snowing I'm headed out, I'll take photos


So you don't really know what others are doing while they post here. Right now I am working in the shop. Spring cleaning and getting ready for the good weather. Many of us can multitask.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> So you don't really know what others are doing while they post here. Right now I am working in the shop. Spring cleaning and getting ready for the good weather. Many of us can multitask.



Work in the shop/kitchen island, eat high fat low carb, take photos of coyote tracks and type on HT during work hours. You never go do anything fun, or at least you never post about it


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> How come the people who are against the civil discussion of all topics in GC are the same people who keep getting posts deleted for being insulting and nasty in all the sections? Seems the problem is *those people* and how they post.


Yeah, it's always someone else who's the problem.
It's funny how that works.

No one is "against civil discussions".
History has simply shown it's a not realistic expectation *all the time*.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Work in the shop/kitchen island, eat high fat low carb, take photos of coyote tracks and type on HT during work hours. You never go do anything fun, or at least you never post about it


Working in the shop getting it ready to work on my summer projects is fun and very enjoyable. Have a few feet of snow outside, more coming down right now. That makes it a little hard to go for a horseback ride. I have spent an hour outside with the dogs outside playing ball today though. You only know what you see here on the page. Making judgments about people's personal lives when that it's kind of myopic.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> *Some people need to *get out and live life instead of being consumed with the internet all day. Go ride your horse, take a hike, go fishing go do anything that gets you out of the house. Take some photos of you doing it and share it with us


So you just come here to tell others what to do, or what they are doing wrong, and complain about why people aren't more helpful to you?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Some people need to get out and live life instead of being consumed with the internet all day. Go ride your horse, take a hike, go fishing go do anything that gets you out of the house. Take some photos of you doing it and share it with us





oneraddad said:


> Work in the shop/kitchen island, eat high fat low carb, take photos of coyote tracks and type on HT during work hours. You never go do anything fun, or at least you never post about it



People are going to share what they are comfortable sharing. Your post judging our private lives because of your assumptions about our lives is really uncalled for. Discuss our posts but leave our private lives alone.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So you just come here to tell others what to do, or what they are doing wrong, and complain about why people aren't more helpful to you?



Tell me the story about killing your last bear with your muzzleloader, did you use dogs and track him, did you use scent, how close were you, did you use a scope, you make salami, tell me the story and make me feel I was there


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> People are going to share what they are comfortable sharing. Your post judging our private lives because of your assumptions about our lives is really uncalled for. Discuss our posts but leave our private lives alone.



Don't tell me what to do


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Many of us can multitask.



Multitask - code for I can't leave the internet alone


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> Tell me the story about killing your last bear with your muzzleloader, did you use dogs and track him, did you use scent, how close were you, did you use a scope, you make salami, tell me the story and make me feel I was there


I've never shot a bear.
I've probably killed at least 30 deer with various ML's though.
But this thread isn't about ML's or hunting.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In my previous incarnation, I posted hundreds of how-to's on everything from transplanting blackberries to making homemade mayonnaise. I still have some of the videos that I unlinked. I actually did do a lot of "teaching" stuff.

Still, eventually HT just became a hotbed of hateful rhetoric. I left when a lot of other people did, I closed my youtube and photobucket accounts, and so on. Why? Pretty simple, really.

1. There has been a couple of HT members who seem to make it their career to just simply harass anybody who actually does offer "helpful and friendly advise". I think their basic problem is about long standing grudges about stuff that they have no control over.

2. The tendency of some small handful of people(person, maybe, now) to tediously argue every single point of every word anyone says.
3. I'm not opposed to people having an opinion. Got some of my own. But, right now, HT and a whole lot of other things are so divided it's impossible to ever get any traction. For example, if Joe Blow says "I like tomato X and this is why..." Joe Moe, who is of the opposite political persuasion will be right there, scoffing, and trying to stir up manure. Why? Just is. You know it's true.
4. My tomatoes, loofah, blackberries, chickens, and so on are neither democrats nor republicans. And anybody who believes that politics belongs in homesteading is just too cracked to deal with. So, either squabbling, or homesteading. I know what it's gonna be.

I'm a survivalist. I mean, literally, not some sort of hoarding fruitcake. I have survived, and I will survive. And not by joining with a bunch of likeminded people. In real life, I have to work with people who are going to do the best job, give me honesty and integrity. You think, if I needed a liver transplant, my first question would be whether or not the doctor was democrat or republican, and the second would be something about guns? Hell, no. 

Too many people have lost their compass in life, and it really shows in internet forums.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> Some people need to get out and live life instead of being consumed with the internet all day. Go ride your horse, take a hike, go fishing go do anything that gets you out of the house. Take some photos of you doing it and share it with us


I no longer have horses or cows or goats... Can't care for them properly so sold them to people who could. Taking a hike looses to luster somehow when walking more than 100 feet wears you down so you have to rest 30 minutes in order to get back to the house. Fishing got away when I started having trouble getting in the boat. Parked the motorcycles when it got to where I could no longer hold them up at a stop sign. This place has become my means of social interaction. I miss my active lifestyle but at the same time accept how things are and try to make the most of what is still available to me. Helping others via the Internet isn't all bad.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> Here, let me spell it out for you. I don't want your opinion so I want ask.


Put me on ignore and you won't have to see it at all.
Again you're complaining but not making any effort to solve the problem yourself.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> oneraddad said: ↑
> Some people need to get out and live life instead of being consumed with the internet all day. Go ride your horse, take a hike, go fishing go do anything that gets you out of the house. Take some photos of you doing it and share it with us


The definition of irony:



oneraddad said:


> Don't tell me what to do


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You're confused, I don't have a problem


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Maybe we should have a thread where all the active members describe what they've done in the past, and what they do now. 

Nah, because some people would just make up lies.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've never shot a bear.
> I've probably killed at least 30 deer with various ML's though.
> But this thread isn't about ML's or hunting.


You guys are going to get this thread tossed into the murderous hunting section.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've never shot a bear.
> I've probably killed at least 30 deer with various ML's though.
> But this thread isn't about ML's or hunting.



That's because the last time you killed a deer all they had were muzzleloaders.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> How do you know so much about early HT? You joined in 2014.
> 
> 
> GC was never nice. It was advised to wear your flame proof undies.
> ...


 You can Go back and read past posts. 
You can see in the past. That at least may have been called for the tone between members was far more civil.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clem said:


> Maybe we should have a thread where all the active members describe what they've done in the past, and what they do now.
> 
> Nah, because some people would just make up lies.


I started a thread like that a couple of months ago but not many participated in what their homesteading experience was.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> You can Go back and read past posts.
> You can see in the past. That at least may have been called for the tone between members was far more civil.


That’s because they routinely deleted the entire content of GC under Chuck and MeanDean.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> I hold the one who starts the thread accountable to where it lands. You want to claim victim hood. Own it.


How can you do that They have no control of what others post. 
Just looking at this thread should tell you that.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

See all the niceness! Ain't it lovely.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> See all the niceness! Ain't it lovely.


Feeling the love!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> That's because the last time you killed a deer all they had were muzzleloaders.


Deer with muzzle loaders?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> How can you do that They have no control of what others post.
> Just looking at this thread should tell you that.


You thought this thread would not go south? How long you been here?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> Tell me the story about killing your last bear with your muzzleloader, did you use dogs and track him, did you use scent, how close were you, did you use a scope, you make salami, tell me the story and make me feel I was there



I’ve never taken a Bear with a muzzleloader. But, that very subject came up this week in a talk I had with the dog handler. He has a fellow that does some odd jobs for him, mainly mechanic work. He has went with us as an observer a few times during training and hunting. Something in his past prohibits him having a firearm. I suggested an inquiry into if he could carry, and hunt, with a muzzleloader. We’ll know in a few days. 

I’ve taken a few deer with one, and prefer a sabot. That would hold true on a bear. 

Open sight for bear here, run with dogs til treed or holed. Pull a side arm if it’s holed, rifle if it’s treed, roughly 30 yard shot in a tree. 

I can’t let a Bear age like a deer. Three days max in my beer fridge, then process or freeze. Get all the fat you can off of it the day of harvest. 

Trichonella is a mean critter, and cannot be frozen killed in bear meat. 

Quad loin chops are the bomb. That’s cross cut chops with both the inner and outer loin bone in. Sous vide before applying the Malliard reaction. Smoked is ok, roasts are ok. Jerk needs special attention because of Trichonella. Summer sausage is excellent. Any of the Ball Blue Book canned meat recipes are very good. Can it as mild, then use it for spaghetti sauce and such, or Jazz it up for chili, tacos, and such. 

I’m gonna have fresh trout for supper today, just got back. I’m gonna freeze a few heads and carcasses for some fish head soup later. 

I’d post pics of such, but we all got burnt on that a while back. There not be the intimacy now that many remember from before. That’s from what the forum owners have done, as well as Snowden.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, a former member here(dead now) bragged on a different forum about killing a deer in his garden with a .22, out of season, and inside the city limit. Next day, he got a visit from the game warden, and the city police, and was taken to court, using his posts as evidence.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> In my previous incarnation


Tell us that name and we can look at all your helpful posts.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Everybody here knows I was Zong. I asked my account to be deleted, so you can't chase me down. As you well know, you would never look at anything to learn anything. Your sole purpose is to tediously argue with everything anybody says. I'm game today, so argue away. I feel like plodding along with ya,


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> That's because the last time you killed a deer all they had were muzzleloaders.


More silly lies, while pretending you want "nice".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> You can Go back and read past posts.
> You can see in the past. That at least may have been called for *the tone between members* *was far more civil*.


No, it really wasn't.
Those posts just got deleted and people were banned left and right.
Often posts or entire threads would vanish without a trace.

Many of the members people are complaining about now weren't here when the big exodus occurred, so they couldn't have been the cause, as some have tried to imply.

And some complaining are no more (or less) "nice" than anyone else.
They just can't be honest about it to themselves.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> Everybody here knows *I was Zong*.


I didn't know it, and I have no reason to want to chase down your ramblings.
Knowing it explains a lot though.
If the place is so bad why come back?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I was asked to come back, that's why. However, the person who asked me to come back is no longer here, either. 

As to why come back, once again, mirror. Why'd you come back??

Hey, remember that time, late 2008, you and I were in a thread, I started it. We were wondering how long you could wait before deleting your post. We kept time, and over a period of a few posts, we figured out exactly how long it would be before you could no longer delete your post. 

Well, Mean Dean came along and fixed me where I could not delete a post at all anymore!!

Did he do that to you, too??

BTW, you liked the "Et tu" didn't you?? Why won't you admit it??

What does "that explains a lot" mean??


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Some people need to get out and live life instead of being consumed with the internet all day. Go ride your horse, take a hike, go fishing go do anything that gets you out of the house. Take some photos of you doing it and share it with us


I was marching in freezing temps with a wet snow falling here in Spokane at the #MarchForOurLives. Does that count?

It was good to see so many active and vocal post-millennials doing what they think will make a better world.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Of course it counts !

I left the machines at home today and took my buddies for a hike, we logged about 5 miles.


----------



## AggieChris (May 9, 2015)

Just made myself chuckle picturing quite a few of the participants of this thread all ending up in the same old folks home. 

This place at times feels like a sequel to Grumpy Old Men. Not saying that in a negative way, I loved those movies.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Topic bombs already planned by the HT underground for Monday approx 6 am. They will be posted on top of raw garbage, old tires and wet clothes soaked in diesel and then lit.

*Why white Christians are dangerous to society
*Gloria Allred says Planned Parenthood under attack by neocons intent on subjugating all women
*Articles by renowned "experts" declaring all cops are racist and likely bullies
*Group of school administrators publish polling data declaring 100% of all high school students nationwide believe gun owners are mentally ill
*Should student beaten by fellow classmates for carrying a trump flag during demonstrations be expelled for inciting hate?
*ER Doctor declares Dreamers fear that ICE may be the new SS guard.
* New evidence from Russian ex postman claims to have letters from Trump to Putin discussing collusion

*Please discuss and refrain from disagreeable statements or opinions based on hate, bigotry or homophobia
*
While the mods are overwhelmed with the first 20 non HT related topics, editing, deleting, moving, warning, suspending, some poor slob newbie will be asking about early planting of carrots and soil testing that will wither without response and they'll go back to facebook.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> What does "that explains a lot" mean??


Which word confuses you?
Knowing who you are explains your actions now.
You haven't change much at all.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You think you "know who you are" from an internet forum?
Tripping.
Maybe you "know" what one angry and obsessed person has told you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> Topic bombs already planned by the HT underground for Monday approx 6 am. They will be posted on top of raw garbage, old tires and wet clothes soaked in diesel and then lit.
> 
> *Why white Christians are dangerous to society
> *Gloria Allred says Planned Parenthood under attack by neocons intent on subjugating all women
> ...


Your fallaciousness aside, admin can easily shut down GC because it doesn't want the hassle, or Carbon Media decides HT isn't worth it's cost and pulls the plug completely. 

What kind of a loss can be for a newbie of two years? There are people here that have contributed their knowledge for nearly two decades.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Lordy mercy, if HT closed down, I'd have to spend more time with my neighbors.
7 women live on this road. One guy(me) There's also an unfortunate feller who had a stroke and is now back home with his mother.
Closest one is a 22 year old, who lives with her 40-something mother.They are the new ones. We're still in the getting acquainted period. Should take about 15 more minutes. One short visit, or an extended chance meeting at the top of the paved road.

Wouldn't you rather I be right here??


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A bit of self moderation could change the face of general chat quite easily. "Be the change you would like to see" comes to mind.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You're my model.
At least you're not sanctimonious.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> Lordy mercy, if HT closed down, I'd have to spend more time with my neighbors.
> 7 women live on this road. One guy(me) There's also an unfortunate feller who had a stroke and is now back home with his mother.
> Closest one is a 22 year old, who lives with her 40-something mother.They are the new ones. We're still in the getting acquainted period. Should take about 15 more minutes. One short visit, or an extended chance meeting at the top of the paved road.
> 
> Wouldn't you rather I be right here??


It's not what I'd rather it's all up to HT/Carbon Media, but maybe those ladies are just waiting for you to have some free time... 

And this old saying comes to mind as well , "Do as I say, and not as I do." Hypocrites do that a lot, just sayin'.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Nah, I've sent the 22 year old and her mom a "greatest hits" edition of old HT men grousing about my escapades. I'm sure that will put them off.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Or maybe they’re into “bad boys”.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> Nah, I've sent the 22 year old and her mom a "greatest hits" edition of old HT men grousing about my escapades. I'm sure that will put them off.


That's not a good way to start, is it?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I like to expose my worst side first. Sort of.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You've got one all ready up in Countryside Families -- not a lot of traffic there.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I know, lets start a board called "Liberal Lovefest" - they y'all can talk among yourselves with no realism involved.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Terribly sad that you think conservatives live in the real world. No one is asking for a general chat love fest - just some courtesy and fun.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> You think you "know who you are" from an internet forum?


You seem to think that too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> No one is asking for a general chat love fest - just some *courtesy and fun*.


Yet none seem able to agree on how to define the terms or to actually do it.
Those complaining the loudest are still just as (or even more) guilty.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Courtesy is easy. Not calling people names and snide insults would be a good start. Fun is more complex as we all have different ideas of fun. However there are lots of threads to discuss controversial topics - and we all know the ones - so not talking about them is also be a start. 

We had rules for home discussions - had lots of fights, debates and arguments about every subject but did not bring these up when it was a fun day or evening with with family and friends. My Dad's joke and way of telling us to behave was saying "don't mention za var!" just before a fun evening was to begin. And of course once you see an 80 year old lady have an apoplectic fit you don't talk sex - at that time. We followed the same rules in our home. 

I think it is actually just common sense what to talk about. You don't have to express all your freedom of speech rights all the time or be right all the time. Let it go sometimes.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Painterswife has a "virtual coffee shop" thread going, and it is proving popular!

People are just talking about their day, and being polite about it!

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/virtual-coffee-shop.569369/page-2


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> Not calling people names and snide insults would be a good start.





Terri said:


> People are just *talking about their day*, and being polite about it!


It's always easy when certain topics are avoided, which is why there's "GC" and "the dark rooms".


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

So no problem opening a nice site where we can go to just be pleasant - like we would be to people's faces - and then go over to the dark rooms to kick butt. Something for everyone.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> So no problem opening a nice site where we can go to just be pleasant - like we would be to people's faces - and then go over to the dark rooms to kick butt. Something for everyone.


County side families has a been popular place to have nice conversations for years.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Most times, it's the same half a dozen people who bicker and insult each other ad infinitum. If I see a thread with their names on it--I have learned to move on to something more productive to me. I don't have to follow constant arguing--I do have other interests besides HT.

Why the moderators and forum owners tolerate this kind of behavior is beyond me, except it must earn more click dollars. 

My opinion.

geo


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe some folks here would prefer using something like IRC (Internet Relay Chat) which is a large real time group chat where people can chat / discuss / argue about whatever in specific topic rooms. Use can just use the web browser of download any number of client softwares with heaps of features & functions... It IS a precursor to social media, right in-line witgh the old FidoNet & BBS systems but more evolved. Beware that it is extremely addictive.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat to learn more about IRC.

Freenode is the biggest IRC hosting system http://freenode.net/

BY THE WAY ! This Website / Forum COULD HOST IRC chat channels if it was so inclined.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm hoping in about 10 years, all the juveniles will have grown up and become a little wiser and "nice." 
Also, hoping they all get a chance to read "Everything I learned was in kindergarten" or a title close to that.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Years ago, there was a website/forum called "argue about anything" and that's all it was about, no pretense of anything else.
The way I see HT as having evolved is that it's impossible to let one person or group constantly rag on another person or group without allowing equal time. I doubt that the moderation really cares to have to deal with it, constantly moving threads and such, but I've no idea of the interaction of moderation and ownership, nor of how much, if any, concern ownership has with the direction of the forum, at this point.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> So no problem opening a nice site where we can go to just be pleasant - like we would be to people's faces - and then go over to the dark rooms to kick butt. Something for everyone.


It's always been that way.
History just shows it will seldom live up to those expectations though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> I don't have to follow constant arguing--I do have other interests besides HT.


Most forums have "ignore" features.
You don't have to see anything you don't want to see.

Relief is just a click away.

Many would rather just complain about others instead of simply taking action themselves.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> I know, lets start a board called "Liberal Lovefest" - they y'all can talk among yourselves with no realism involved.


Lol now that’s funny no matter who. Ya are......


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> County side families has a been popular place to have nice conversations for years.


 It has and it tells me it can be done. Moderation there simply won’t put up with anything less than nice. 
But it’s not the correct forum for numerous topics.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

I know I am new here and all, I know a few people from here on a couple other forums.

But since I have been here, I have found this forum has more drama and babies than SB. Which is really saying something.

I think most of you would get picked apart on the DSB.

This is the Internet, I expect people to have differing opinions, be complete assholes, etc.

In all my years on the net and Internet forums, I have never reported/ignored someone. I haven't had any problems on any forum and get along with most people.

I think some of you need to grow up and learn that not everyone is going to treat you nicely or with respect. To carry on and live your life the way you want.

I don't care what anyone thinks of me, I'm happy with who I am. I came along way from the coke/heroin/opiate junkie that I once was 4 years ago.

I have quite the following on other social media sites and forums. 

Nothing on the internet matters, it's a place to learn things and waste time. As well as interact with other people.

My Dad used to say something to me; "if one person says you're an asshole, you might be. If quite a few people call you an asshole, you're an asshole." That goes with anything anyone might say of you.

Anyway, have a great day everyone and if you ever want to check out the DSB; check out my "Good Morning" thread. 751 pages with people from all walks of life, political parties, religions, etc.

I'll give the link to those who are interested, but don't get all upset if you can't handle us.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

What's DSB?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HeavyHauler said:


> I know I am new here and all, I know a few people from here on a couple other forums.
> 
> But since I have been here, I have found this forum has more drama and babies than SB. Which is really saying something.
> 
> ...


I think I am going to like you.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

no really said:


> What's DSB?


It's a trolling forum, that has some survivalist/Homesteading stuff on it. We're a self-moderating community. No mods.

Republicans, conservatives, libertarians, liberals, democrats.

Northerners, Southerners and Yankees.

Most people don't last long, the ones that do become family.

Home to some of the greatest trolls found on such boards.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HeavyHauler said:


> I know I am new here and all, I know a few people from here on a couple other forums.
> 
> But since I have been here, I have found this forum has more drama and babies than SB. Which is really saying something.
> 
> ...



You mostly stick to psychedelics now ?


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> You mostly stick to psychedelics now ?


Not since 4 years ago. Quit them.

But I would like to grow some edible mushrooms and medicinal ones.

You still takin' them gramps?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I took mushrooms about 3-4 years ago and had a good time.

What do you do with the Peyote and San Pedro seeds ?


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> I took mushrooms about 3-4 years ago and had a good time.
> 
> What do you do with the Peyote and San Pedro seeds ?


That was about the last time I did, 3 years or so actually. Took some before I moved up north.

Attempt to plant them? I have some SAN Pedro seeds, and getting about 25 peyote buttons this spring to grow out. I like growing interesting things.

I've never grown cacti of any sort, so it will be interesting to learn. Plus peyote and San Pedro are completely legal to grow here.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Psychedelics help you understand your place in the universe.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Clem said:


> Psychedelics help you understand your place in the universe.


I would have to agree.

I have quite a few stories about my journeys in life with them.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm here now. Eventually, after opening the doors so many times, I just took them off the hinges.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> A bit of self moderation could change the face of general chat quite easily. "Be the change you would like to see" comes to mind.


More like a LOT of self moderation, but I agree with the idea. I often spend 5 or 10 minutes writing a response, trying to make sure all my facts are correct, only to delete the post because I realize the person I'm responding to is just baiting me. We all just need to accept that what gets posted in General Chat makes no difference in our lives or anyone elses. If someone is able to provoke you, back off. Don't give them the satisfaction of knowing they got to you.


----------

